# HELP WITH PED



## BIG BLUE (Apr 25, 2010)

Hello all,

I wanted to know if you can help me read my pups ped? From what I'm told him is bully and I posted some pix of him Monday if you would like to see him his name is Tyson but he has not stacking as some have asked as I don't know how to do so nor will my dog corporate lol.

Thanks again.

Also if you look at a previous posting from me on this forum entitled IS MY DOG BULLY you can see pix of his mom and dad as well.










































http://static.photobucket.com/playe...ucket.com/albums/aa418/MR_DAVIZ/VIDEO0017.mp4


----------



## roe1880 (Nov 8, 2008)

Welcome and yes he is a Bully...


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Bully by pedigree perhaps we will see how he grows up. Having a visual pedigree can you give you an idea how tight his breeding was. If he has any long legged dogs in the ped he may not fit the standard to show when he gets older.


----------



## BIG BLUE (Apr 25, 2010)

From what I've seen from his parents and from looking up the dogs in his line they all were short dogs no longer then probably 18 19inches could you tell his ped?


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Couple of names sound familiar,go to american bully pedigrees website I think its called Bully pedia and build your pedigree and you can link the dog to a picture there. By the way you can have a long legged dog that is under 20 inches so I wouldn't go by stats either. Many breeders throw stats like a pokemon game lol don't believe in everything you hear. Your boy is a good looking dog however  make sure you keep him lean and without a big belly.


----------



## BIG BLUE (Apr 25, 2010)

Yes I will I like the lean look anyway my dog is very lean and muscular. Most people fatten up their dogs to make they look and weigh more by only hurts them in the long run. Did you see the video at the bottom?


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

i can't see vids at work sorry bro lol


----------



## BIG BLUE (Apr 25, 2010)

No problem


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

Hes nice some greyline,razors edge and a lil gotti.


----------



## BIG BLUE (Apr 25, 2010)

Ok is that good or a good line or is he a mut mixed up lol


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

all good lines.When mixed properly can create nice dogs.Gotti actually came from greyline blood.Check out the bullies 101 section on here.Lots of info on these bloolines.We have a female who actually has alot of the same blood behind her.


----------



## BIG BLUE (Apr 25, 2010)

Ok coo ty. So since she has some of the same blood line as my pup what is their line considered?


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

They arent necessarily "their own line" Basically they are what they are if you catch that.Which is Razors edge,Greyline ect.To be a specific line has more to it.im on my ps3 on here so its tough to thoroughly explain things.If you want to learn more about what it takes to achieve a specific blooline theres tons of threads on here with that info.


----------



## roe1880 (Nov 8, 2008)

davidfitness83 said:


> Bully by pedigree perhaps we will see how he grows up. Having a visual pedigree can you give you an idea how tight his breeding was. If he has any long legged dogs in the ped he may not fit the standard to show when he gets older.


David please explain yourself.... there is no "perhaps by pedigree"... His pedigree says he's off of bully line dogs so he is a bully... it doesn't matter his height...


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

He is a bully based on his pedigree. Wether he will fit the ABKC standards will depend a lot on the breeder's direction. Was the breeder breeding to produce the bully traits or did he just throw 2 dog's together without actually selecting dog's that would produce dog's that would fit the the ABKC standards there are a few different classes you can take a look at this thread to get an idea of the overall standards for the American Bully and the different classes. For those dog's who are bullies by pedigree but do not fit the ABKC standards due to lacking those bully traits might be able to be shown in the UKC it really depends if your dog is in fact show quality not all dogs are. This does not in any way make your dog an APBT it just means your dog is lacking the overall substance that an ABKC American Bully should posses.

Here are some threads to look over

http://www.gopitbull.com/bullies-101/34185-american-bully-kennel-club-standard-classes.html


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Roe what he is saying is not all bullies fit the ABKC standards even though they are bullies by pedigree. This has a lot to do with the breeder not actually breeding to produce the bullier traits seen in the dog's today. Some of the dog's lack overall substance and wouldn't do well in the ABKC these dog's are usually shown in the UKC provided they are show quality dogs. For example here we have a dog who is a bully by pedigree but this dog lacks the substance an American Bully should possess. That doesn't change what she is however she would have a better chance of success being shown in the UKC.

This is Bella's dog I am just using her as an example.. She looks like any other TNT or Staff bred dog but she has a lot of bully blood in her pedigree and some pretty bully dog's behind her but because she does not fit the ABKC standard she wouldn't do well in the ABKC show ring as she lacks breed type.










Even in the ABKC Classic Class Bella would have a hard time competing as her dog still lack's the bully traits. Here is an example of a bully who would fit the Classic Class see the difference?










Classic dog is determined by its body structure and build. Both sex dogs with lighter body frames and less overall body mass.


----------



## BIG BLUE (Apr 25, 2010)

Thank you saidie that made allot of since and the breeder said he had been doing this to produce bullyz that have all the bully features but not the really short ones he prefers a more taller version or 17-19" not the ones that look like they have no legs (lol) or like 12-14" from the ground and his boy is UKC, AND ABKC registered.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Your welcome normally Lauren is the one who answer's all these Bully questions. But I am filling in for her till she get's back LOL. So if she has anything else to add to this thread she will. She can also go and dig up the dog's in your ped for you. I don't own bullies but I know a little bit about the standards and the bloodlines. Hope you do well with your boy in whatever you decide to do with him.


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

17"-19" Fits into standard,classic and extreme class depending on the mass of the dog.in males females are 1" less.I personally like all classes our dogs range from 15 3/4-23" LOL


----------



## roe1880 (Nov 8, 2008)

Thanks Sadie... I already knew this but just wanted David to clarify a bit.... I didnt want to type things down to correct him... I wasnt picking at him, but you made it allot clearer and I agree 100% with you and him...


----------



## SuthernStyles (Nov 7, 2009)

CaLi 2 B.C. said:


> They arent necessarily "their own line" Basically they are what they are if you catch that.Which is Razors edge,Greyline ect.To be a specific line has more to it.im on my ps3 on here so its tough to thoroughly explain things.If you want to learn more about what it takes to achieve a specific blooline theres tons of threads on here with that info.


lol Im on mine too. Sucks typin on this. You can always tell when on ps3 cause I make no sense


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

SuthernStyles said:


> lol Im on mine too. Sucks typin on this. You can always tell when on ps3 cause I make no sense


I feel you LOL it takes way too much effort to to actually translate your thoughts properly in a forum where people constantly misinterpret words already.:rofl: By the way this playstation network outage is killin me!


----------



## SuthernStyles (Nov 7, 2009)

CaLi 2 B.C. said:


> I feel you LOL it takes way too much effort to to actually translate your thoughts properly in a forum where people constantly misinterpret words already.:rofl: By the way this playstation network outage is killin me!


I know. I need my COD lol. Supposed to be up friday. Sony also supposed to give freebies away. Sorry for hijack OP


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Paternal Grand Dam *Classique Brenda*

Some other dogs in your pedigree
*Chata*
*Big Ox*
*LA Girl*


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Sadie said:


> Roe what he is saying is not all bullies fit the ABKC standards even though they are bullies by pedigree. This has a lot to do with the breeder not actually breeding to produce the bullier traits seen in the dog's today. Some of the dog's lack overall substance and wouldn't do well in the ABKC these dog's are usually shown in the UKC provided they are show quality dogs. For example here we have a dog who is a bully by pedigree but this dog lacks the substance an American Bully should possess. That doesn't change what she is however she would have a better chance of success being shown in the UKC.
> 
> This is Bella's dog I am just using her as an example.. She looks like any other TNT or Staff bred dog but she has a lot of bully blood in her pedigree and some pretty bully dog's behind her but because she does not fit the ABKC standard she wouldn't do well in the ABKC show ring as she lacks breed type.
> 
> ...


:goodpost::clap:


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

roe1880 said:


> Thanks Sadie... I already knew this but just wanted David to clarify a bit.... I didnt want to type things down to correct him... I wasnt picking at him, but you made it allot clearer and I agree 100% with you and him...


i didn't see the posting until now but Sadie pretty much answered it. If you breed show type Bullies in a consistent manner you get the desired look for the standard. The second a breeder puts in just any dog for the sake of breeding and it doesn't have the conformation of a show BUlly, you can produce a dog like the one above. Bernie is also a perfect example, his sire has a tight Razors Edge pedigree and then his Dam's pedigree is scatterbred. His mom is a leggy UKC type APBT dog and his dad is a Bully BUlly short wide lol so the result is a dog that cannot be shown because it lacks the proper show structure. We have to remember even if the pedigree has couple of big names it doesn't mean the dog should compete and win in a class.

Sadie painted it perfectly, she posted an example of a classic Bully and you can tell right away that the blue lady doesn't have any ressemblance to that structure type. Paper wise she is a Bully but show wise she is not. JUst like when Ridgebacks are born without the Ridge back, they are ridgbacks by paper but they cannot be shown. I hope I made that clear  thanks Sadie you got it down 100% lol


----------



## BIG BLUE (Apr 25, 2010)

Great info guys and gals and i wanted to thank you ALL for the great info you have gievn me and a special shout out to PITBULLMAMA you did nt have to do that but i appreciate that you did and it helped me allot now if i can only fig out how to build my ped on bully pedia lol


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

BIG BLUE said:


> Great info guys and gals and i wanted to thank you ALL for the great info you have gievn me and a special shout out to PITBULLMAMA you did nt have to do that but i appreciate that you did and it helped me allot now if i can only fig out how to build my ped on bully pedia lol


Got it started for you... I'll see if I can add a few more and then it should come together nicely


----------

